

Top 50 Twitter Clients By Number Of Tweets - rphlx
http://bryanr.org/2010/10/5/top-50-twitter-clients-number-tweets/

======
darwinGod
While this is interesting,I think there is a lot of scope to draw mistaken
conclusions- a)What is the justification of having a sample time of just 1 hr?
That's not even large enough to ignore effects of time zone differences
(Twitter is pretty much global- if this measurement is done at a time when
Twitter users in Japan are sleeping, or USA are sleeping, you would get skewed
results) 2)Is this measurement made by usage of a particular app? Which app?
No explanation whatsoever! 3)At the bare minimum, this should have been an
average of 1 hr, same time, for a duration of atleast 1 week. 4) "Lies,Damned
lies, and Statistics"- I think the numbers presented in that context are
almost meaningless, if not telling a completely false story.

~~~
rphlx
a) Fair point. The justification is 'laziness'. The data is from 2010-10-05
04:00-05:00 GMT (late night PDT).

2). It uses a python script to save the twitter stream to json bz2 files, one
per hour. And another script to analyze one bz2 to find the top values for any
json field (in this case, 'source'). Pretty simple really.

3). Sure, that would be better.

4) Imperfect != Useless. I haven't seen any other recent data on twitter
client usage, so I thought this may be interesting. For instance, I was
surprised by how popular the website is, vs 3rd party clients.

If you need better/more results, contact me and maybe I can provide them
commercially.

Always Be Closing,

rphlx

